# Bagged Passat Wagon



## Remik1.8T (Jun 20, 2009)

1997 Passat 1.8T


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Awesome, love b5 wagons on air :heart:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Wow, done proper. First one of these I have really liked.


----------



## Remik1.8T (Jun 20, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

like:thumbup:


----------



## Remik1.8T (Jun 20, 2009)

artec wheels was sold , and now im looking for some another nice wheels , im thinking too for change colour of my wagon


----------



## blackasnight (Sep 15, 2010)

awesome b5 dude!


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

well done :beer:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Remik1.8T said:


> artec wheels was sold , and now im looking for some another nice wheels , im thinking too for change colour of my wagon


I wouldn't change one thing, that car looks super clean! Nice job :thumbup:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Looks awesome! :heart:


----------



## Remik1.8T (Jun 20, 2009)

DoctorDoctor said:


> I wouldn't change one thing, that car looks super clean! Nice job :thumbup:


hehe thanks but only in pics


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

I miss mine. It wasn't low though


----------



## FennyCx (Aug 5, 2009)

so, low


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

I really like that. :thumbup:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

:heart:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

pics of interior set up?
looks dope!


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

I forgot to ask in my first post, what country are you from Remik?


----------



## Remik1.8T (Jun 20, 2009)

16v_HOR said:


> I forgot to ask in my first post, what country are you from Remik?


Poland


----------



## vwovw (Apr 2, 2004)

so is that a usa hatch ?


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

Sits proper, I like the cover you made to go over the notch for the control arms. Makes it looks factory, I just hope you plan on fully welding and painting the cover too :thumbup:


----------



## Remik1.8T (Jun 20, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

 










 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

looking good on NUE's


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

The NUEs look fantastic! :beer:


----------



## Anagonda (Feb 22, 2004)

I too like the notch you made for control arms. 

I have to do something like that as I noticed that my control arms have made some nice bumbs under the bonnet. Now it won't hit anything, but it looks bad when the paint has peeled of. And I'm still running coilovers :laugh:


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

looking good, what bags are you running?


----------

